# The 3 Remaining Babies...



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

- 3 of the 6 survived.

Here they are though a little after 3 weeks old, Genetic inbreeding was the cause....


















I'm now worried about the runt, very timid, walks around ok just seems scared of everything that moves...


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

The very last photo, the baby in palm of my hand, her eye has been leaky, we've been cleaning it every day, she seems less nourished too... what can i give to 3 week old babies that are safe for them?


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

He just would not stay still!!! best i got constantly trying to get off of me lol...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Inbreeding in it of itself is not a cause for death. The pics aren't very clear but it looks like they are pretty thin and scruffy looking. I, personally, would probably dose them all with baytril.


----------

